# Naughty girls...



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

So I was playing Xbox live with a couple friends.. And the girls usually just sleep on my lap under a blanket. I shoulda known when they weren't that they were up to somethin...










I was sitting in the red recliner. It's a good thing they are so cute..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha bless! You cant stay mad at them for long!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Haha nice job girls . They defo put their cute-face on.... I'm sure they know why


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine have yet to discover that they can do this. Oh, I hope they don't. They are too busy chewing stuff like furniture and the little one peeing everywhere so maybe they do not have time to learn new destruction! haha!
They are cute...and a touch naughty!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Oops!

Gotta love those 'busted' faces!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hahaha! You just can't mad with those sweet faces! :-D


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

They are looking at you so innocent! Too cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, so funny!!! they must of had so much fun


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL! They are so cute, who could be mad at those sweet faces!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very good, love their faces as to say "so what's the problem" lol.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So cute. Mine de-stuff toys, too, so now they only get stuffing free toys.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

hahahahahah thats so funny. bless them


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Hehehe Love the looks on their faces.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I honestly can't be mad at them!

Izzie was naughty again today! I was doing the same thing too, playing XBox. They are clever enough to know when I am distracted, that's for sure! My girls never peed on the pad when it was in the holder when they were younger, so I thought I'd try it out now. Bad mistake..


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

They have noooo idea they aren't getting treats tonight lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

kimr said:


> Oops!
> 
> Gotta love those 'busted' faces!


 Yeah you are so right...we just crack up when ours make those faces. There is just no possible way we can be mad at them.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL! TOO FUNNY! But yes, they are way too cute to be mad at!


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

impossible to stay mad at!!! (v.cute guilty faces)


----------



## Teddybear (Oct 17, 2011)

wow what did they chew was it furniture or a soft toy? 

do all chihuahuas get destructive or is it just a phase they go through at a certain age?


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Teddybear said:


> wow what did they chew was it furniture or a soft toy?
> 
> do all chihuahuas get destructive or is it just a phase they go through at a certain age?


It was a toy. A toy or pillow or something that came with their Martha Stewart bed. They are not destructive, they just like to play.. lol. This is the 2nd toy they have destuffed. We are now getting stuffing free only toys for them.


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey at least it was their toy and not something or value to you!! Love the busted faces.. Tito knows that face as the naughty chihuahua eyes.. LoL He always does it when he gets in trouble and I say don't give me them naughty chihuahua eyes and he does everytime!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

Ahahaha, mine do that to....they even look at me like "wha chu talkin bout?"


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL those little stinkers!!! Thank Goodness they are adorable!!


----------

